# Help Enjoying 20th Century Music



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sure just by the title most of you are already going  but it's true. I've never been a big fan of 20th Century music. I had to discover Classical music on my own years ago, and I quickly found that the actual Classical Era was by far my favorite. Obviously the great Mozart, Beethoven, and Haydn are my favorites, but it's not just them. I've also found a liking for composers such as Dittersdorf, Vanhal, Devienne, and others. I guess it's just that Galant characteristic. I also enjoy plenty of Romantic era composers, such as Tchaikovsky, Saint-saens, and Dvorak (not the biggest fan of Brahms unfortunately). And I enjoy the complexity of the Baroque era from time to time. Anyways, there are composers from each era that I like, but I just haven't enjoyed 20th century music. Maybe it's the dissonance involved or something. So with the information provided, can any of you help recommend some composers and specific pieces that you think I might would enjoy? I'd like to explore the genre more, but if it's something I don't enjoy I just can't listen to it for long. Thanks in advance. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Have you heard Mahler, Stravinsky, Shostakovich?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Stravinsky's _Violin Concerto_ is a safe bet.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Xenakiboy said:


> Have you heard Mahler, Stravinsky, Shostakovich?


2nd this recommendation. Also, try Prokofiev and Sibelius.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> Have you heard Mahler, Stravinsky, Shostakovich?


Haha, boy do I feel stupid. I do enjoy certain movements of Mahler's symphonies, so excuse for that. I had forgotten about him. sorry. There have been a piece or two I've heard of Shostakovich which I don't mind, but nothing that really sticks out to me. That's what I'm after is something that makes you want to finish listening to the whole piece and it be memorable, and I at least haven't found that with Shostakovich or Stravinsky yet. I'm not a fan for the Rite of Spring or the Firebird Suite either. (Just to go ahead and warn everyone.)


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> 2nd this recommendation. Also, try Prokofiev and Sibelius.


I know I also, like some of Sibelius's works too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bevo said:


> I know I also, like some of Sibelius's works too.


Just dig in to one composer at a time, just do it, with open mind .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Have you tried Stravinsky's works from his neo-classical period? might be more to your tastes?


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe part of it has to do with me being unable to distinguish the themes and structure. Take Stravinsky's Concerto that has been shared... is there supposed to be a structure to each movement, such as sonata form, or is everything just somewhat of a fantasy? I just can't make out any themes. At least the third movement is a little more lyrical.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You could try some of the Brits, like Vaughan Williams. Most of his symphonies, although I'm partial to #5.

How about Debussy?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Maybe part of it has to do with me being unable to distinguish the themes and structure. Take Stravinsky's Concerto that has been shared... is there supposed to be a structure to each movement, such as sonata form, or is everything just somewhat of a fantasy? I just can't make out any themes. At least the third movement is a little more lyrical.


There is a structure to each movement, but it might not fit one of the traditional molds that you're used to, and there certainly are themes present, though not being able to make them out doesn't mean there's anything wrong with you specifically, it's just not a language you're used to.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Crudblud said:


> Stravinsky's _Violin Concerto_ is a safe bet.


Finished this piece now. I wasn't a huge fan of the first two movements, and the third was a little better, but the finale was pretty enjoyable. Thank you for this recommendation!


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

So do know what the name of the structure of opening movement would be? I'm just curious so that I can look it up. Even though it's pretty simple, it helped me appreciate pieces in Sonata form so much more when I actually learned all the ends and outs of it.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Does this do anything for you?


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> You could try some of the Brits, like Vaughan Williams. Most of his symphonies, although I'm partial to #5.
> 
> How about Debussy?


I knew about Vaughan Williams, but at least have never heard this Fifth Symphony. I'm only a few minutes in and WOW !!! This is beautiful lyrical music!! Thank you for this suggestion. I'll definitely look into his music more!! As for Debussy, I've looked into him before, and there are some piece I like of his, but there are very few. I'm not much of a fan of his style. But again, thanks for the recommendation of Vaughan Williams. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Bevo said:


> So do know what the name of the structure of opening movement would be? I'm just curious so that I can look it up. Even though it's pretty simple, it helped me appreciate pieces in Sonata form so much more when I actually learned all the ends and outs of it.


In summary, the first movement really is based around the initial fanfare-like motifs that are presented right after the opening chords. There is a lengthy contrasting section in the middle presenting different material before the return of the initial themes and the close of the movement. It's not too unlike sonata form in outline, even if it's very different in harmonic detail from a common practice movement.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

There have been plenty, maybe too many suggestions already, but I'll just give two more. 

I'd recommend William Walton, whose music could be considered in the Romantic tradition, but in a more modern sound world - here's his Viola Concerto.

Bela Bartok, a Hungarian composer, wrote a wide array of music stylistically, but here's one short piece inspired by folk music.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Again, thank you all for the suggestions!! I greatly appreciate it. And I'm always open to more!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Something very different from previous suggestions:






(Composer's notes on the piece here.)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

There are many, many 20th century composers who wrote largely tonal music (or at least music inherited from late Romanticism in idiom). To name only three out of hundreds, I would start with Vaughn-Williams, Puccini and Samuel Barber.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The trouble is 20th century isn't one genre. It's a marvelous mess.

My suggestion is not to try too hard. What worked for me is having it (less accessible 20th century music) playing in the background while I'm focused on something else -- i.e. in headphones at work. The strange idioms eventually worked their way into my comfort zone - not all, but many. One day at work I had a revelation. Something had kicked in so that I found myself really enjoying what I was hearing. 

I confess I was probably already primed from having enjoyed Ligeti in the film 2001: a space odyssey since I was about 12.

Oh - you might like a little Thomas Ades. I find his music usually very pleasant. Lowell Leibermann is another. They're all over You Tube.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

If you like Sibelius, you might like Einojuhani Rautavaara.

Piano concerto no. 1: 



Symphony no. 3: 




Gyorgy Ligeti is seen by many as one of the all-time greats and wrote in different styles over the course of his career.

This is from his early Bartok-like period and is a lot of fun: 



His middle period: 



 (unfortunately this video cuts off in the middle of the piece and continues in the next video)
And late: 




Henri Dutilleux wrote gorgeous music in the vein of the Impressionists, with a more modern harmonic palette.

I love his Correspondances, one of his last works:


----------

